# mettre a jour imac g4



## tikayl (15 Juillet 2009)

bonjour j'ai le imac g4 en version 10.3 et j'ai enfin decidé de le mettre a jour. je viens chercher des conseils car j'aimerais mettre le logiciel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en 10.5 c'est la version complete. Apparament il faut que je change la memoire ram j'ai fai une capture de celle qui est sur mon ordi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et j'ai ete voir sur ce site mais il m'en propose 4 modele alors laquelle choisir ? http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html merci de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (15 Juillet 2009)

Quel iMac G4 ? Année, fréquence processeur. Supporte-t-il 10.5 ? (867 MHz minimum demandés par Apple)
D'abord il faut juste savoir quelle est la capacité maximum que supporte ton iMac. Pour 10.5 il faut gonfler la mémoire au maximum. Ensuite pour la marque, voir les conseils déjà donnés sur ce forum.


----------



## tikayl (15 Juillet 2009)

j'ai refait une capture des info de mon materiel


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

1Ghz de processeur, c'est bon pour léopard (10.5).


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

Pour tout savoir c'est ici

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522.html


----------

